# Driving in Australia



## Vitaly09 (11 mo ago)

Hello, I am an international student with visa subclass 500 here in NSW. I was wondering if I have a learner's licence in Australia and later got a full international licence from my home country, so while holding both these licences at a time, am I allowed to use the international licence to drive in NSW?


----------



## omegaman (Dec 5, 2015)

Vitaly09 said:


> Hello, I am an international student with visa subclass 500 here in NSW. I was wondering if I have a learner's licence in Australia and later got a full international licence from my home country, so while holding both these licences at a time, am I allowed to use the international licence to drive in NSW?


So I quote from Service NSW;

_If you're a resident of Australia rather than a visitor, you're able to drive in NSW on an overseas licence for 3 months. Within this 3 month period however, you'll need to visit a service centre and transfer your overseas licence to a NSW driver licence._​​_You may need to pass a knowledge or driving test, depending on where your overseas licence was issued._​
So, if you hold a valid international drivers license, you can drive in NSW for 3 months.

After 3 months, you will need to either;

Transfer you foreign license to an Australian license. Depending on where you are from this can be as simple as a form and pay a fee (ie your German) or you may be required to undergo and pass a full theory and practical test (ie your from a country with substandard license rules, ie India, Thailand, etc)
Pass your learners theory and secure a Provisional license.
The penalty for driving on an expired (over 3 month) international license is significant, as it also incurs driving as an uninsured driver, as ONLY NSW and valid International drivers are insured.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Vitaly09 said:


> Hello, I am an international student with visa subclass 500 here in NSW. I was wondering if I have a learner's licence in Australia and later got a full international licence from my home country, so while holding both these licences at a time, am I allowed to use the international licence to drive in NSW?


An Australian licence would override a foreign licence. Therefore, as you have an Australian learner licence, that is the one that counts.

If you *only* held a foreign licence, then the normal overseas licence rules would apply.

If you're a temporary overseas visitor to NSW, (_ie: Not a Permanent Resident_), and you hold an overseas driver licence, you can apply for a NSW licence *if you wish*.

You would need to successfully complete the knowledge test and driving test for the relevant class of licence.

If you're a tourist or temporary overseas visitor, you can drive in NSW using your overseas licence *as long as you remain a temporary overseas visitor*, and have a current overseas licence, and have not been disqualified from driving in NSW or anywhere else or have not had your licence suspended or cancelled, or your visiting driving privileges withdrawn.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

lauren1234 said:


> We are here to help.
> We do Australian work visa
> We do Australian drivers license
> If you need Australian Australian or need to convert your driver's license to Australian license then contact this number on WhatsApp +61410865284


Only the Australian motoring departments can issue a genuine driver licence. Holding a fake licence could cause severe issues even possibly including visa issues.

A visa that includes working should be done direct, or through a registered migration agent, if you want a genuine one. 
Some people sell fakes, and cause future immigration bans.


----------



## omegaman (Dec 5, 2015)

JandE said:


> An Australian licence would override a foreign licence. Therefore, as you have an Australian learner licence, that is the one that counts.
> 
> If you *only* held a foreign licence, then the normal overseas licence rules would apply.
> 
> ...


There is a 'understanding' that an international D/L is only valid for the duration of the Visa or a maximum of 3 months. I have tried to find the reference for the 3 month condition but I can't. I am sure it is buried in the details of the NSW Act. I think this is a murky area. My advice is;

Get a proper international drivers license from you home country before you arrive.
If you staying longer than a typical tourist (say beyond 3 months), make an effort to secure a NSW Drivers License.
Know this, if you are pulled over and the police deem that you are driving without a license (for many reasons) you are also driving uninsured. Its a double fine, and nearly $1000. Such a conviction will be called up and questioned if you apply for Citizenship. I had a case when a Thai woman was pulled over while driving in NSW, as her Thai D/L was NOT in English, she was charged with driving unlicensed, and therefore driving uninsured. It took a Barrister and a court case to clear her. It almost denied her an Australian Citizenship application, as she had a police record.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

omegaman said:


> There is a 'understanding' that an international D/L is only valid for the duration of the Visa or a maximum of 3 months. I have tried to find the reference for the 3 month condition but I can't. I am sure it is buried in the details of the NSW Act. I think this is a murky area. My advice is;
> 
> Get a proper international drivers license from you home country before you arrive.
> If you staying longer than a typical tourist (say beyond 3 months), make an effort to secure a NSW Drivers License.
> Know this, if you are pulled over and the police deem that you are driving without a license (for many reasons) you are also driving uninsured. Its a double fine, and nearly $1000. Such a conviction will be called up and questioned if you apply for Citizenship. I had a case when a Thai woman was pulled over while driving in NSW, as her Thai D/L was NOT in English, she was charged with driving unlicensed, and therefore driving uninsured. It took a Barrister and a court case to clear her. It almost denied her an Australian Citizenship application, as she had a police record.


As a visitor to Australia, the NSW rules are:

You can drive the vehicles covered by your overseas licence in NSW indefinitely, as long as:

you remain a temporary overseas visitor
your overseas licence remains current
you have not been disqualified from driving in NSW or anywhere else
you have not had your licence suspended or cancelled, or your visiting driving privileges withdrawn
you carry your overseas licence with you
If your licence is not written in English, you must also carry an English translation, or an International Driving Permit.

you can prove your genuine visitor status to NSW Police, if required.

The 3 month rule, that you refer to, is only once you become a permanent resident.

_If you're a resident of Australia rather than a visitor, you're able to drive in NSW on an overseas licence for 3 months. Within this 3 month period however, you'll need to visit a service centre and transfer your overseas licence to a NSW driver licence._

When I was caught speeding in NSW, on my overseas licence, more than 3 months after I had become PR, I was fined for speeding and driving without a 'valid' licence. The car was registered with CTP, therefore no 'uninsured' penalty.

Your example of uninsured is a puzzle, as CTP covers unlicensed drivers. However if the car did not have insurance, that would be different. 

_EG: The at fault driver being unlicenced, however, won’t affect your claim for personal injury compensation as long as the vehicle that was at fault was registered._

CTP covers the vehicle, irrespective of driver.


----------



## omegaman (Dec 5, 2015)

Sorry, I was not clear, A condition of most comprehensive policies is that the car is driven by a licensed driver. If you are caught driving on a invalid license, then by cause and effect, the insurance policy is invalid as well. Same applies to driving an unregistered vehicle.


----------

